# Disused Aldwych tube station, London - tours



## Lord Camomile (Jun 24, 2010)

> London Underground is opening the doors of the old Aldwych Underground station, closed to the public since 1994, for a special exhibition in the ticket hall, to show how the Tube is being transformed.
> 
> The exhibition will take place from Monday 28 June to Friday 9 July from 10:00 to 19:00 on weekdays and 10.00 to 16:00 on the weekend. The entrance to the exhibition is on Surrey Street, WC2R 2NE, which is off the Strand and off Temple Place, with Temple station the closest Tube station.


More details from Ian Visits and TFL.

I work just down the road from Aldwych and while you don't get to go all over the station I'm stupidly excited about this


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2010)

I'm definitely going to this.


----------



## g force (Jun 24, 2010)

Same here...last went to the place a few years back, maybe 4? to go to a party there.


----------



## i'mnotsofast (Jun 24, 2010)

Yeah, it might have been closed since 1994 but it's definitely been open for events from time to time.


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2010)

Pretty sure I applied for tickets to a film showing in there once. Wasn't succesful.


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jun 24, 2010)

Excellent, do we want to turn this into an outing?


----------



## fogbat (Jun 24, 2010)

I've wanted to see in there for years. Work just around the corner, too. Will definitely pay it a visit.


----------



## Onket (Jun 24, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> Excellent, do we want to turn this into an outing?



No.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 24, 2010)

el-ahrairah said:


> Excellent, do we want to turn this into an outing?





Onket said:


> No.




I'd be up for an outing, but not sure if it's a particularly 'outing' thing. Not sure what makes me think that though


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2010)

Did anyone go?


----------



## wtfftw (Jul 12, 2010)

Should've made it an outing.


----------



## Onket (Jul 12, 2010)

Maybe that is where people fell down.


----------



## fogbat (Jul 12, 2010)

Oh balls


----------



## Blagsta (Jul 12, 2010)

I went to a party in there a few years ago.  Cool place, terrible accoustics!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 12, 2010)

I may have forgot....


----------



## hipipol (Jul 12, 2010)

I suspect there will be a chance to have another go along in a bit!!!


----------



## braindancer (Jul 13, 2010)

Ooooh how exciting I thought - until seeing that the opportunity has been and gone.....


----------



## Bungle73 (Jul 13, 2010)

I wish I'd seen this thread sooner!  I was at the Edgar Wallace, which is just around the corner from there, last week too!


----------



## vogonity (Jul 13, 2010)

Onket said:


> Did anyone go?



I did. It was an enjoyable interactive exhibition, like an extension on the LT Museum, based around the future of the Tube. 

Future station models... Future tube carriages... Loved that!

Also good to root around the station's old features, like the lifts and rooms. (The last time I was there was for an Artangel exhibiton, which used other areas.)

Good stuff all round.


----------



## Onket (Jul 13, 2010)

Cheers for the feedback.

Does sound very good.


----------



## vogonity (Jul 14, 2010)

Onket said:


> Cheers for the feedback.
> 
> Does sound very good.



(((Onket)))

I'm sure there'll be another exhibition there soon!


----------



## Onket (Jul 14, 2010)

How sure? What do you know?


----------



## el-ahrairah (Jul 14, 2010)

arsoles


----------



## vogonity (Jul 14, 2010)

Onket said:


> How sure? What do you know?



Actually, I'm not sure at all, but I remain optimistic.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 5, 2012)

http://www.ltmuseum.co.uk/whats-on/events/events-calendar#aldwych




			
				LT Museum said:
			
		

> *Aldwych - The Secret Station*
> 
> Date: 30 November to 2 December & 7 to 9 December 2012
> Daytime tour times:
> ...



I'm going (maybe)!

....if I can!


----------



## paolo (Nov 5, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> http://www.ltmuseum.co.uk/whats-on/events/events-calendar#aldwych
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
That'll sell out in approximately zero seconds. 

Cool though. I might try for a ticket myself; it includes a day ticket for the museum, which I've been meaning to go to again for ages.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 5, 2012)

Do they normally take bookings on the website, or only by phone?

I must say I haven't been in the museum for years!


----------



## paolo (Nov 5, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Do they normally take bookings on the website, or only by phone?


 
Good point. There's other events that are 'available' for sale, but no sign of a book online option, nor any explanation (bit crap really, for such fine institution). So not sure how that works.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 5, 2012)

I found the part of their site for booking tickets; presumably one can book this event there:

https://ticket.ltmuseum.co.uk/peo/default.asp


----------



## uk benzo (Nov 6, 2012)

I remember using aldwych station in 1993. It was a pain to change at Holborn for the Aldwych line. I only did it because it was too cold that winter.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 6, 2012)

I'll be taking my gf to one of the saturday events.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 19, 2012)

I just booked for 1:30pm on the 7th of December. I'm at work ATM; the joys of having a smart phone!


----------



## Blagsta (Nov 19, 2012)

I went to a party in there once, about 10 years ago. Terrible acoustics.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2012)

Yay, booked.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 19, 2012)

I did it now because I'm not going to be back home until late this evening and I didn't know how fast they'd go.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 19, 2012)

Looks like I was correct to act fast.  Only a few day tours left, and the evening tour page is giving an error; presumably they've sold out.


----------



## scifisam (Nov 19, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> Looks like I was correct to act fast. Only a few day tours left, and the evening tour page is giving an error; presumably they've sold out.


 
The online booking for the evening tour said they'd sold out, but I phoned up and got in.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 19, 2012)

scifisam said:


> The online booking for the evening tour said they'd sold out, but I phoned up and got in.


I fancied the mulled wine on the evening tour, but I wasn't too fussed about the choir (not really my sort of thing).  I didn't think the £5 extra was really worth it for me.


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 20, 2012)

All gone!


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2012)

Daytime tours: £20 adult, £18 concession
Evening tours: £25 adult, £22.50 concession

how much? for a tube station? top tip: buy a travel card which gets you in to all the other stations


----------



## Bungle73 (Nov 20, 2012)

ska invita said:


> Daytime tours: £20 adult, £18 concession
> Evening tours: £25 adult, £22.50 concession
> 
> how much? for a tube station? top tip: buy a travel card which gets you in to all the other stations


But this a Tube station that's been closed for nearly 20 years, and parts of which have been closed since 1914! It's also been used as a filming location for a number of films.  The price also includes a ticket to the museum.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 20, 2012)

Bungle73 said:


> But this a Tube station that's been closed for nearly 20 years, and parts of which have been closed since 1914! It's also been used as a filming location for a number of films. The price also includes a ticket to the museum.


worth a fiver


----------



## Balham (Nov 20, 2012)

Sounds cool to me station and museum for £20. Enjoy.


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 20, 2012)

£20 seems like a mental price. And the concessions are pretty crap - £18


----------



## Mapped (Nov 20, 2012)

An acquaintance of mine got an ASBO for breaking into there (and other places) for free. I'd be tempted to break in and risk the ASBO given the extortionate entrance fees they're charging


----------



## Bungle73 (Dec 7, 2012)

Just got home from the tour. It was great, really interesting; and the people were really friendly and eager to answer any questions. They showed us the ticket hall with the lifts and toilets, then took us down the stairs to the lower lift landing and through to the "new" platform, then over to the 1917 platform. As each location a little talk was given, then plenty of time to have a nosey around and take photos - I took several. Then back up the stairs and out....after we'd passed the little stall where they were trying to sell us stuff.

I went to the museum afterwards. I haven't been there since I was at school iirc. They used to have an exhibit of a small section of Tube tunnel with a set of points you could activate - it made a loud noise when it did - but it's not there any more.

Oh and they did mention about walking us along the tunnel to Holborn, but they they only do that if there is a fire in the building at ground level and we're underground, to get us out. I was kinda hoping it would go off while we were down there.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2013)

I've just posted up a little feature on Aldwych station with some interesting videos trawled off t'net: 



http://www.urban75.org/blog/the-abandoned-aldwych-tube-station-in-london-history-and-videos/


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 5, 2013)

I thought there was a thread on these already but I couldn't find it so anyway...

The LT Museum are running more tours of the closed Aldwych tube station. Always popular and sold out in the past, but there are plenty of tours between 7th and 30 November.

More info and a link to the booking page here


----------



## Greebo (Oct 5, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I thought there was a thread on these already but I couldn't find it so anyway...
> 
> The LT Museum are running more tours of the closed Aldwych tube station. Always popular and sold out in the past, but there are plenty of tours between 7th and 30 November.
> 
> More info and a link to the booking page here


Thanks for the heads up.  This year, I might even get there.


----------



## T & P (Oct 5, 2013)

Very tempting but £25 per head is rather steep... Might have to give it a miss.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 5, 2013)

T & P said:


> Very tempting but £25 per head is rather steep... Might have to give it a miss.


I agree but a ticket does give entry to the LT Museum too which is normally £15 (and you get 10% off in the museum shop) so if you want to go there as well, it seems more reasonable.


----------



## SikhWarrioR (Oct 5, 2013)

Aldwych has probably made more for LUL from films etc than it ever did from passenger use


----------



## T & P (Oct 5, 2013)

_pH_ said:


> I agree but a ticket does give entry to the LT Museum too which is normally £15 (and you get 10% off in the museum shop) so if you want to go there as well, it seems more reasonable.


 Mmm... That's even more tempting now. Might have to find the dosh for it


----------



## agricola (Oct 6, 2013)

Sold out already?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2013)

Doesnt seem so, I want to go.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh no, it does look like they are.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 7, 2013)

Ive rung them today, everything is 100% sold out.


----------



## _pH_ (Oct 7, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Ive rung them today, everything is 100% sold out.


That was quick! I started this thread just after I got the email about it too.


----------



## Bungle73 (Oct 8, 2013)

This tour sells out quickly every year. I was lucky enough to be able to do it last year.

I did see this on the LTM website several days ago, but didn't post about it.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Oct 8, 2013)

So I spend my time avoiding the hell that is tube travel. Why would I pay £25 to walk down and back up all the stairs at Aldwych.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 8, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Ive rung them today, everything is 100% sold out.





since my plans that far ahead are slightly vague, i hadn't quite got as far as booking.

ho hum...


----------



## editor (May 30, 2014)

I finally got the chance to take a tour of the station yesterday and it was a really interesting experience. 
I'll post up more photos later, but here's one of the platforms:


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

Here's 70-odd photos from my trip. I really recommend it.





































http://www.urban75.org/blog/take-a-...doned-aldwych-tube-station-in-central-london/


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 3, 2014)

I really wanted to find the a copy of the Planetarium poster they've got on the walls there, but couldn't find one 






This one!

Did well to get so many non-populated shots. I think we might have had one of the same guides too


----------



## sim667 (Jun 3, 2014)

I still want to go down it, I noticed the released more tickets lately, but was all booked up in seconds again


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 3, 2014)

Am I right in thinking it's a more regular, established thing now? Hopefully that means they'll come around more often


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2014)

Lord Camomile said:


> Did well to get so many non-populated shots.


I moved swiftly ahead of the pack when we moved around


----------



## sim667 (Feb 12, 2016)

Has anyone seen if there's any plans to run tours again in 2016?


----------



## bi0boy (Feb 12, 2016)

Hellsbells said:


> £20 seems like a mental price. And the concessions are pretty crap - £18



But you get to see disused toilets!


----------



## hash tag (Feb 12, 2016)

£20? Think £30 Aldwych - London Transport Museum


----------



## scifisam (Feb 12, 2016)

It's well worth the money - it's not like just going into a modern tube station. It's more like being on a film set for a movie set in the 40s, really, which makes sense given how many films were shot there. And I doubt they're making much of a profit after paying for staff, publicity and the insurance they'll need for taking people down into a building like that.


----------



## Bungle73 (Feb 12, 2016)

scifisam said:


> It's well worth the money - it's not like just going into a modern tube station. It's more like being on a film set for a movie set in the 40s, really, which makes sense given how many films were shot there. And I doubt they're making much of a profit after paying for staff, publicity and the insurance they'll need for taking people down into a building like that.


Plus you get entry to the LTM thrown in too.


----------



## Spymaster (Feb 12, 2016)

Bungle73 said:


> Plus you get entry to the LTM thrown in too.


Not any more. You get half price entry to the LTM.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2020)

Impressive 3d rendering



















						Aldwych Ghost Tube Station Recreated In 3D
					

Photo-realistic detail.




					londonist.com
				




*threads merged


----------

